# Stains in sublimation



## quiel90 (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi. I'm having a huge problem since a day or two. Everything I sublimate comes out with weird green stains.

I didn't change a thing before it started doing it... My prints are fine also.

i've cleaned my heat press with everything i had at hand, but keeps doing it. I've bought the teflon thingy and nothing...

Here's how it looks:

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

Any ideas?


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

If it shows up in random places on short then it's in the shirt itself
If it's in the same spot then you need to do some serious cleaning of your press. 
I had a batch of shirts that had lint from other garments that's why I say check your shirts


----------



## quiel90 (Oct 4, 2016)

They're pretty random. But i've tried on different fabrics and they all come out with those spots.. I'll keep trying to clean my press i guess


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

If you cover the print area with parchment paper you will know it's your press or not, it's good practice anyway.


----------



## quiel90 (Oct 4, 2016)

Yup.. It came out stained for a few times, but for some reason it keeps doing it. Even after i've put teflon on it... Today i'll try getting my prints and garments to a shop to see if it is my press, my paper or my prints.


----------



## quiel90 (Oct 4, 2016)

A little update:

Turns out it was the silliest thing. The table where i put my prints had a little bit of ink spilled on it (too little to actually notice), and whenever i moved the paper it wold make little marks on the paper. I've put a cover on it (i don't have time to clean it atm) and everything's coming out fine, at least for now.

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I'll try to keep my workspace cleaner from now on.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Thanks for the update and glad you sussed it!


----------

